# Forum Rules



## Jim

Please take a moment to read The Rules of TinBoats.Net

Were glad you are decided to Register and become part the TinBoats.Net family.
*
Note: If you are only registering to Promote your business and/or services, Please Don't as your posts will be deleted! Also do not put links to your business and/or services in your Posts or Signature as those will be deleted as well. This Rule is in effect as a Courtesy to our Site Sponsors, Who pay to help keep TinBoats.Net Free for our members.*

TinBoats.Net is a free site. The only thing I ask of you is to share your Fishing Reports,Post pictures of your boat, or help out other Fellow Members with Questions they may have, and they will do the same for you.

TinBoats.Net is a family friendly site* RATED PG*, Please Do Not do any of the following:

*1. Do Not use Profanity,
2. Do Not post Adult, Obscene, Derogatory, Slanderous, Racial, Explicit, or Sexual Material
3. Do Not harass members on this Site, in Posts, Topics, PM’s, & E-mail
4. Do Not Spam, or post Business, Commercial, or Services Ads and/or Links in Topics, Posts, or your signature.
5. Do Not post anything Illegal, or with Illegal Content.
6. No political threads.*

TinBoats.Net reserves the rights to move, close, edit or delete Topics and/or Posts that are violations of the forum rules listed above. TinBoats.Net also reserves the right to Ban or Suspend a members account if the forum Rules are Violated.

Any pictures uploaded or linked become fair use for me to use when promoting the site.

Following these rules will keep the boards enjoyable for all.

If you have any questions, or Problem please feel free to contact me via PM or email.

*06/17/2009*
*Members must make at least 50 posts and be a member for at least 1 month before using this section. All posts will be deleted until the conditions are met. Sorry, I need to try to protect the good, honest members. Posts will just be deleted.
Boat sales and motor sales and anything "Big" are excluded form this rule...for now. I assume these sales will be face to face so there is less of a chance of a member getting hosed. Motors can still be shipped so......

Buyer must still be aware..........
*
Thanks for you Cooperation,

Jim

*Disclaimer: While TinBoats.Net makes every attempt to view all Topics & Posts, I am not capable of reviewing every Topic & Post. I will make every attempt to remove any post in violation of the Rules above, that being said TinBoats.net is a Public Forum, and all Topics & Post are the Views & Opinions of the Author, and are not the Views & Opinions of TinBoats.net.*


I want to thank EastTenneseeFishing for allowing me to use their well written forum rules! 

*Site Disclaimer*: Any modifications to personally owned or other boats, trailers, motors, etc, are the sole responsibility of the owner of that particular item. TinBoats.net accepts no responsibility for personal harm, property damage, or other extenuating circumstances incurred due to a modification or recommendation by a member or members. Members or non-members who make or attempt modifications accept full responsibility for their actions.


----------



## Jim

*PART 2*

This is more of a Rant, and I hate that I have to do this. :evil: 

It seems that there has been a spike in the amount of disrespectful posting that is not allowed here. So to nip it the bud as they say, I have asked the Mods to just start deleting Posts, threads, topics that start to spiral downward. If your name comes up 3 times at the meeting of the round table(moderator emails). I will just delete your account. 
*I do not care if you just joined or have been here since day one. I don't care. Your account and all your posts WILL be deleted.*

*So to recap the rules that I have to lay down now*.

1, There will be no negative posting on anyones threads. Zero, nada, none! If you have nothing of value to add to the topic, then do not post anything......NOTHING! This is a simple concept, but it works.

2, DO NOT call out a member on the Forum. If you have an issue with a member either Ignore him or her, Take the issue out via Private Message, or let one of the moderators know what is going on and they will handle it.

3, The 4-sale section is off limits to anyone not interested in buying or selling something. If a member wants to try to sell a rusty, old, broken lure for $100, so be it. You *do not* need to buy it, comment on it, OR tell them that their price is stupid or you can get a better deal. *I hate that, and we will not stand for it.*

4, If a member asks a question that has been answered ONE MILLION times before, do not bash them for not using the search feature. I am a member of a bunch of forums and this is common and it will NEVER change. *Again, go back to rule one.* 
If you want to help, posting "Use the search" is not helping. When a member sees that they get no responses they will hopefully realize that they can probably get the info themselves if they get creative.

*NEW MEMBERS:*
1, Use the Search features first! Do not expect someone to help you out if you have not taken the time to look yourself. This is the forum world and that is how things operate.
2, This site is RATED PG. That means no swearing, no Porn! (girls in bikins are ok 8) ), No Politics, and no bashing. Give the same amount of respect you would want back. I don't like controversial and tasteless topics and they will not be allowed here. If your post disappears it is because We feel it falls into one of these categories. 

I have sacrificed way too many hours online trying to build this forum to just let the 1% of you who can not follow the rules ruin it. There are 10 times the amount of readers than members that come to this site. So if they see this BS they will not join.

We are all adults here, lets keep this site the fun place to come to. There are many other forums out there to go to if you feel the need to be a jerk.

I am sure I have missed something so I will continue to edit this as I see fit.

PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## Jim

Just a friendly reminder that this site is a family oriented, friendly site. If you say something make sure your young child, niece and nephew, or younger brother or sister can read it. 

Everyone can express their opinion and _respectfully_ disagree. That is what makes this place better than the rest.

I want ZERO fighting and arguing back and forth. Take all issues with someone up via PM. There should not be any anyway, seriously life is too short.  

There are enough problems in this world, that when you come here please only post fun or cool articles. Please keep the daily (serious) news to a bare minimum. When people come here for a few minutes per day I want them to smile/laugh/feel good and forget the day to day stuff.

Boating, fishing, fun, that's all we want here! :USA1:


----------



## Jim

This "bump" is to remind the new(and old) members that there are a small number of rules that are mandatory.  

Please read this whole thread. This site is based on respect and help for one another. Check your ego and attitude at the door. This site is to be a breath of fresh air from the rest of the sites and I will try my hardest to keep it that way.


----------

